
VBScript Injection via Gnome Thumbnailer - finnn
http://news.dieweltistgarnichtso.net/posts/gnome-thumbnailer-msi-fail.html
======
djsumdog
Wow, this looks pretty big for Linux/Gnome users. Does this affect other file
managers besides Nautilus? (xfce's thunar, pcmanfm, etc.)

~~~
erlehmann_
I have only tested with GNOME Files. James Lu tested other file managers, see
here: [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=868705#msg...](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=868705#msg46)

Quote:

    
    
       * Add Enhances: caja, tumbler (>= 0.1.92~), nautilus, nemo
         These are some of the many file managers/thumbnailer programs that support
         desktop thumbnailers like exe-thumbnailer, and I have verified (at some
         point) that all of these work.

